# Please help Lionel 1959 set



## LRB1200 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you in advance for your time,

How common is it to find a complete Lionel 2543WS set in excellent condition with all the boxes, and what kind of value would it have. It was my set as a child, hasn't seen the light of day for 50 years. I have no one to pass it on to. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Leonard


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

One sold on ebay for $349: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260799196520


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Inxy,

Here's that link again ... I don't think the first one was working ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26079919652...RRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

However, please note that the $349 price was FOR THE BOX, ONLY!!!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In his book "Standard Catalog of Lionel Train Sets: 1945 - 1969", David Doyle pegs this set as follows:

Excellent condition: $2,300
Line New condition: $3,900
Scarcity: 6

He touts: "Looking back, it is hard to imagine that this spactacular set was NOT the top of the line offering in 1959."

Bear in mind that these Doyle prices are fuzzy targets, only, and contigent on condition, all original boxes, paperwork, etc.

Regardless, looks like you have a nice treasure.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing that set could be pretty valuable if it's complete and in great shape!


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Such a bargain. If they only had two. Must be nice to throw money at a box....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

LRB1200 said:


> Thank you in advance for your time,
> 
> How common is it to find a complete Lionel 2543WS set in excellent condition with all the boxes, and what kind of value would it have. It was my set as a child, hasn't seen the light of day for 50 years. I have no one to pass it on to. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



What a shame.......you can pass it on to me.:thumbsup:

What, are you thinking of selling it?

What came in the set? Did anyone find actual pictures of something besides the box?
I am guessing a diesel? Santa Fe? Or the Berkshire 736? What cars came with it?

T man? Your good finding sets.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

This site supposedly says what's in the set: http://www.lionel-train-set.com/1959/Lionel Train Set 2543W with 736 Locomotive.htm

B


----------



## LRB1200 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for information, yes I would let it go. There is track in the box, I would have to match up what the inventory sheet stated. All the cars are there with boxes, but the missle for the flat car is not there. I could take and post images if there is any interest.

Thanks, 
Leonard


----------



## LRB1200 (Oct 24, 2011)

I had the time today, so I thought I would post a few images for any opinions you may have.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You have Super O track, it is not the normal tubular track, for your information.


----------



## LRB1200 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you T-Man,
I have included another image of more track I have. I assume it belongs to a set of pre war Lionel my father owned. The engine is a Model 238E, with tender and a few rail cars. Maybe this is the right track for the post war set?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The link posted says it is super O track that came with it.
Nice set.
Are you thinking of breaking it up and selling separate?


----------



## LRB1200 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Big Ed for the info,

I don't really know if it's best to seperate the set or try to let it go intact. There are a few items that don't belong with the set. The Model 69 motorized maint. car, a working crane model 6560-25, and a signal block model 150. Please share your thoughts

Thanks,
Leonard.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd start by trying to keep the original set together. The items that don't go with the set you could sell separately. I'd just try to see what you can get for the complete set first...


----------



## LRB1200 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Gunrunner,

I have no experience on a forum such as this and I appreciate the tolerance from the regulars and their knowledge. I would prefer to let everything go as a lot, as I am not a collector, and trying to do it a piece at a time with no real knowledge of the individual pieces would be difficult.
I do not not want to break any rules on this forum, about selling anything. So if it is appropriate, please PM me if you have an interest in acquiring anything mentioned in this thread.

Regards,
Leonard


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

LRB1200 said:


> Thanks Big Ed for the info,
> 
> I don't really know if it's best to seperate the set or try to let it go intact. There are a few items that don't belong with the set. The Model 69 motorized maint. car, a working crane model 6560-25, and a signal block model 150. Please share your thoughts
> 
> ...


I would say try to sell the set all together. Watch e bay, search e bay then watch, take your time.

Make a search...example go to e bay and type Lionel 264.
Then watch what they go for, there is just a forklift going for $125.
Do that with other Lionel numbers too. It might take a while but you will get an ideal of their worth that way.

I would not think your set will come up in a search often though.

You saw what just the box was going for!
Right now I only have a little time on the net, weekends I have more time for research. 
Work, eat, sleep, I work 11, 12, 13 hr plus days all week for what seems like years during the week.

I welcome an 8 hr day.....though I rarely see one!

I will go and do a quick search now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, nothing on e bay and a quick search did not do too much either.hwell:

Why don't you contact this guy and see how much he is asking for the same set that you have. 
Don't tell him you have the set, just inquire about how much he wants.

http://www.lionel-train-set.com/1959/Lionel%20Train%20Set%202543W%20with%20736%20Locomotive.htm

edit, I guess that is just an information site?
It does have a form to fill out if your selling.
Heck if it is for free ask him how much he would give you for the set.
I would not pay him for that though.
Look down on the bottom he asks for $5 donations if you find the site useful.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What he does have on that site is a good description of exactly what the set contents were, which will help you in assembling the complete set. 

Lionel 6 Car Steam Freight Set with Smoke, Whistle, Headlight and Magne-traction 2543W Super O Contents

1 - 736 Locomotive 
1 - 2046W Tender with Built-in Whistle
1 - 264 Operating Fork Lift Platform with Car 
1 - 3435 New Operating Aquarium Car
1 - 6823 New Flat Car with IRBM Missile 
1 - 6434 New Illuminated Poultry Car
1 - 6812 New Track Maintenance Car 
1 - 6557 New Illuminated Caboose with Smoke
12 - 31 Curved Track 
3 - 32 Straight Track
1 - 48 Insulated Straight Track 
1 - 39-25 Complete Operating Set


----------



## blueandorange (Oct 26, 2011)

nice set!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

In addition to his 2543WS postwar set, Leonard also mentioned that he had his father's prewar Lionel 238E loco and tender. I PM'd him to see if he might consider selling that, too.

I'm delighted to report that Leonard and I had a very cordial round of dialog. We negotiated a fair price, and had a very fun chat about family history ... both of our fathers served in the Pacific in WWII ... and they both lied about their age to enlist in their mid-teens!

The 238E showed up at my doorstep on Friday, and with just a little t.l.c., I was able to get the loco motor and whistle tender up and running. During our dialog, Leonard expressed some nice thoughts about finding a new "caretaker" for his father's old trains. That really "hit home" with me, as I have really enjoyed breathing some new life back into my tinplate train restoration projects. With Leonard's words ringing in my ear, I am truly honored to have his father's childhood train in my own hands, and look forward to sharing the joy it can offer with my own sons. I'll start a 238E project thread soon to show the loco in more detail.

To everyone here ... Leonard is top-notch stand-up guy, and my interactions in doing business with him were first class.

Thank you, Leonard ... I'm delighted with the loco, and with our dialog.

TJ


----------



## LRB1200 (Oct 24, 2011)

TJ,

I thank you for your kind words. To the membership of this forum of which I have no distinction. Your moderator is a caretaker, and has a an utmost passion for preserving a culture, a history that should not be lost to the times. I am honored to have made his acquaintance.

In admiration of the caretakers,
Leonard


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In addition to his 2543WS postwar set, Leonard also mentioned that he had his father's prewar Lionel 238E loco and tender. I PM'd him to see if he might consider selling that, too.
> 
> ...



And all of this was done in top secret negotiations?
I hope you did not "steal" it from him.:smokin:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's all in the file, Ed ...

But I'm afraid you don't have the proper security clearance. 











===


(Thanks for the nice comment, Leonard!)


----------

